

Why Medium is the new ‘medium’? - coldshot
https://medium.com/@mahir/why-medium-is-the-new-medium-7052664c6df9

======
gjmulhol
I think an important point that the author misses is that Medium is a blogging
platform for people who don't want to fill a whole blog. I had a blog of my
own and could never find the time or the content to make worth it for someone
to revisit regularly. On Medium, I can write once a month, focus on quality,
and not worry about whether people are hitting my site and getting
disappointed. Add that to beautiful content, great other writers, and a good
recommendation engine, and they have a great set of features that make it an
attractive platform for both authors and readers. I can't wait to see what
they have coming next.

